# Help me drop some weight



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

According to my bathroom scale my 04 TCR C2 weighs in at 18.5lbs. I'd like to drop 1 to 1 1/2 lbs on the bike. The only thing I can't change right now is the wheel set since shipping to my country would kill me and I can't afford $200+ forks. With those restrictions on me, how can I drop the weight while working within a reasonable budget?

Here is the current build list:

Frame: Giant TCR C2 small
Fork: Giant aero composite with alloy steerer
Headset: FSA integrated with carbon spacers
Stem: Bianchi Componenti (LBS put it on cause I needed a 90mm stem)
Handlebar: Bontrager Comp w/anatomic bends
Shifter: Ultegra 6500 9sp
Seatpost: Giant carbon
Collar: no name alloy
Saddle: Selle Italia Pro Link Gel Flow
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium Elite
Chain: Sram (can't remember the model)
Cassette: Ultegra 6500 9sp 12-25
Derailleurs: Ultegra SL (wondering if they're knockoffs, seem heavier than the Ultegra 6500s they replaced)
Crankset: FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue (replaced an Ultegra 6500 set)
Bottom Bracket: Ultegra 6500 Octalink
Pedals: Ultegra SL
Brakes: Ultegra 6500
Tires: Hutchinson Flash
Bottle Cages: Specialized Rib Cage carbon look












Thanks.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you can't afford to spend over $200 bucks right now... the cheapest thing would be to go single speed. Not even joking here.


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't justify spending over $200 on a fork right now. Maybe in a couple months.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

check ebay for Easton wheels. They are light, not cheap as in <$200 but cheap for the weights


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

tires,tubes,seat,chain,seatpost,bar,stem,pedals,qr's..... that's a starting point.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Reduce your weight by that amount. It's a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

GerryR said:


> Reduce your weight by that amount. It's a whole lot cheaper.


wrong forum.........


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

My personal opinion would be to switch to a lighter saddle. I use SLRs also syntace F99 stem and lunar light tubes from performancebike.com like i said that is just an opinion though. seatposts are also a great way to drop weight.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

get an easton EA 90 stem it will save some grams and a thomson masterpiece seat post its about 250 right there and your getting 2 high quality parts.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Not sure how much your fork weighs, but I got a True Temper Alpha Q GS-20 fork off ebay for $56 shipped. I understand shipping is not cheap, but maybe . The fork only weighs 360 grams (0.8 lbs.).


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

*Dropping weight in most cost effective way*

Here are a few ideas but your budgets rules:

Switch from FSA Team Issue to FSA K-Force Light or something comparagle - can save about 250g (0.5 lb) - if you can't get a used one then go for the next level down. This will be your largest single change with largest weight savings.
There are seatposts out there (e.g. USE Alien) that weigh about 150g - my guess is that yours weighs about 225g. That's a 75g savings or about 0.2 lb.
I don't know your tires but they may weight greater about 240 each for a total of 480g. Michelin ProRace 3 tires are 190 each (380 total) - that's another 0.2+ lb).
Beyond this point most changes get you about 0.1 lb savings each. Easton EA90 stem will be about 100g vs your 150+g stem. (0.1 lb savings)
Easton EC90 slx3 handlebars are about 195g vs probably about 230g for yours (about 0.1 savings)
New saddle in the 200g range will be another 0.1 lb savings.
You could also save about 0.2-0.3 lb on new shifters levers.

Good luck


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*try...*

lighter shoes and lighter tires/tubes



towerscum


----------



## wizzells (Feb 24, 2008)

FYI, 
Easton EA90 stem isnt too much of a lightweight. My 100mm, 31.8 verson weighs about 140g. 
If I was looking for something lighter I'd pickup a Ritchey WCS. Very affordable and about 115g


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out the hot deals forum - someones unloading alpha Q forks with carbon steerers for real cheap ($100 or under) on ebay. You could drop at least 120 grams probably from that stock fork.


----------



## pjoien (Dec 24, 2008)

Buy a SRAM Rival group on Ebay 600+. I switched from my Ultegra SL and saved 1.13 pounds. Very happy with the double tap.


----------

